# A/C work



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Update : 20 Aug; Up and working thks for the help ED 




House A/C unit needs attention; any recommendations ? 850 857 1039


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Perdido Heating and Air have done good work for me in the past.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

*Northwest Florida heating and air*

They did good for us last month


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

We hired http://www.hatcherheatingandair.com/
Last month to re-charge our air with the old good stuff.
They were there within 18 hours of the call.
They did not try to up sell us anything.
$60 service call.
They are within ear shot of the greyhound track.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> We hired http://www.hatcherheatingandair.com/
> Last month to re-charge our air with the old good stuff.
> They were there within 18 hours of the call.
> They did not try to up sell us anything.
> ...


Did they fix the leak?


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

x3 Perdido Heating and Air.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Update 22 Aug 
The condenser fan stopped working. I had Billy A. ( a retired A/C man) on a recommendation come over and look at it. He installed an additional capacitor and it started working again.
I had already called Home Depot for an estimate for replacement, so I let them come. I had called Northwest (first) and was waiting for a call back. Home Depot contractor came the same day. By the time they arrived, the unit had stopped working again. This time the compressor locked up. 
I now have a new unit installed. House is cool. It took about 5 hours to install.


----------

